# Another disc repair question



## MushCreek (Nov 6, 2016)

I recently picked up a Leinbach disc harrow. It's very clean, but both front shafts are badly bent. As a result, the bearings are trashed as well. The bearings are the type with a split bearing housing and a spool that goes inside. Is that all that there is to these so-called bearings? Just cast iron on cast iron? There are grease fittings, but grease + dirt = lapping compound. I thought that there would be some kind of ball bearings, but apparently not. Am I missing something? Should I get new housings as well? They're worn on one side, likely from the shafts being bent. The originally shafts are 1" round, but you can't get those anymore, so I'm going to go with 1" square, the discs and spacers already have square holes. Anything else I need to know about servicing this thing? Thanks!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Might be cast iron on cast iron. Remember they only turn slow and are subject to a lot of dirt. Plenty disc harrows had hardwood bearings/bushings.......


----------



## belchermw (Apr 4, 2017)

Agri supply in NC has these parts. I replaced 4 bearing halves and 2 bearings on a used one I picked up this spring. U can also find some on eBay. 

I took mine apart got a circular wire brush and cleaned out the bearing cap grooves.

Be advised I had to clean all my alemites to get them to take grease.
I used 4 tubes of grease to refill all 4 of them. 

It also takes 1 tube of grease after using to refill all 4 bearings.

Tractormike has a new grease gun and system that is worth looking at too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

